# M5 M6 5 series 6 series winter wheel and tire - PITTSBURGH



## muthaiahv (Oct 15, 2020)

Great condition wheels and tires available right away for pick up.

Model: BMW LA Wheel M Double Spoke 408
5/3/6; 4/3/5; 5/6/6; 6/5/6

Selling great condition OEM Original BMW M Double Spike wheels that came with a BMW Winter Wheel and Tire package purchased new from BMW Dealer.

Casting information: 9 x 19; IS 32 inset; BMW 2284252; CD 276; CDW 11; Italy; ASIN

Fits F10 M5; F13 M6 Coupe; F06 M6 Gran Coupe; F12 M6 Convertible. May also fit other 5 and 6 series models or May require spacers or modifications to do so but cannot ensure figment other than for the above listed models.

Reason for sale: They do not fit my current vehicle as the hubsize for new M5 is different from the previous Chassis.

PICK UP ONLY .

I can be reached via phone at 917-699-9253


----------

